# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  kroj vunenih zaštitnih

## ivanaos

negdje sam vidjela str sa krojevima za zaštitne vunene i tražim već pola sata i ne mogu naći   :Crying or Very sad:  pa ako netko zna... thanks   :Razz:

----------


## marta

Na ottobre designu potrazi.

----------


## Engls

Probaj ove...Nama su savršene...
http://www.tinybirdsorganics.com/soakers/pattern/

----------


## ivanaos

hvala engls, i ja ću se baciti na posao! (ili baka s obzirom koliko imam vremena....)a kako si birala vunu?

----------


## Engls

Boja i sadržaj na etiketi!  :Laughing:  
Našla sam merino vunicu koja sadrži 80% vune,a ostalo je sintetika. Na forumu sam pročitala da za zaštite mora biti barem 70% prava vuna,kako nebi propuštale...Sretno!

----------


## ivanaos

ne mora biti 100 posto vuna upitnik

----------


## Engls

Prolazi i 80%,barem nama...

----------


## aries24

ja kupila 100% vunu ako je vjerovatzi etiketi
u unitasovom dućanu
nemaju neki izbor boja, al za probu će proći

----------

